# Topics > Space >  Google Lunar XPRIZE (GLXP) (Moon 2.0)

## Airicist

Organizer - X Prize Foundation

Website - lunar.xprize.org

youtube.com/GoogleLunarXPRIZE

facebook.com/googlelunarxprize

twitter.com/glxp

Google Lunar X Prize on Wikipedia




> The Google Lunar XPRIZE is a $30 million competition for the first privately funded team to send a robot to the moon, travel 500 meters and transmit video, images and data back to the Earth.

----------


## Airicist

Moon 2.0: Join the Revolution

 Uploaded on May 1, 2009




> The Google Lunar X PRIZE is a $30 million competition for the first privately funded team to send a robot to the moon, travel 500 meters and transmit video, images and data back to the Earth.

----------


## Airicist

Google Lunar X-Prize
April 7, 2014




> The Google Lunar X Prize (GLXP) sometimes referred to as Moon 2.0, is a space competition organized by the X Prize Foundation.
> 
> The challenge calls for privately-funded spaceflight teams to compete to successfully launch a robotic spacecraft that can land and travel across the surface of the Moon while sending back to Earth specified images and other data.
> 
> Directed by Patrick Robins
> Cinematography by Berry Berona
> Produced by Matthew Temple

----------


## Airicist

Rovers in Budapest - Google Lunar XPRIZE Team, Summit 2014 

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> Concept & prototype rovers, MoonBots - live experience for the public in the GLXP Exhibit and Rover Show during the Team Summit, in and around Design Termin?l.
> 
> On stage: Hakuto, Plan B, Part Time Scientists and Puli Space.
> 
> http://glxp2014.pulispace.com/en/rover-show

----------


## Airicist

Google Lunar Xprize: The next great race to the moon 

 Published on Jul 1, 2014




> The Google Lunar Xprize is heating up this summer, with five teams competing for $6 million in funding. The ultimate goal? Being the first to land on the moon, grabbing a $20 million prize and international glory. Here's a preview of our upcoming coverage of these five teams final tests and preparations.

----------


## Airicist

Team Part-Time Scientists take their Google Lunar XPrize rover for a spin 

 Published on Aug 29, 2014




> To win the Google Lunar XPrize, you not only need to land a rover on the moon by the end of 2015, you'll also need to send high-definition footage back to Earth to document the journey. We join Team Part-Time Scientists in Germany for an early systems test.

----------


## Airicist

Google Lunar XPrize: Rovers on the beach with Team Hakuto in Japan 

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> Team Hakuto wants to send not one but two rovers to the moon in search of the $30 million Google Lunar XPrize. We see both in action just outside Hamamatsu, Japan.

----------


## Airicist

$6 Million Milestone Prize Awards 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> XPRIZE and Google have incorporated Milestone Prizes into the Google Lunar XPRIZE in order to reward teams who achieve key milestones on their way to ready their subsystems for launch.
> 
> The Milestone Prizes, totalling US$6 million, are for demonstrating (via actual testing and analysis) robust hardware and software to overcome key technical risks in the areas of imaging, mobility and lander systems — all three being necessary to achieve a successful Google Lunar XPRIZE mission.

----------


## Airicist

Back to the Moon for good – the new space race

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> Watch our cool movie about going back to the Moon. In case you haven’t heard, the Moon is trending again… and in a big way. Narrated by Tim Allen (voice of Buzz Lightyear), this is a complete behind-the-scenes feature on the $30 million Google Lunar XPRIZE, the largest incentivized prize in history. Adapted from the award-winning digital planetarium show, the 24-minute movie chronicles 18 teams from around the world looking to make history by landing a privately funded robotic spacecraft on the Moon. This global competition is designed to spark imagination and inspire a renewed commitment to space exploration, not by governments or countries – but by the citizens of the world.

----------


## Airicist

The Next Great Space Race: Testing with the teams of the Google Lunar XPrize 

Published on Feb 5, 2015




> There's a $30 million purse of prizes waiting up on the moon, and 18 international teams are in the running. Join us on a trip around the world as we visit five of the most promising teams for their critical Milestone tests.

----------


## Airicist

Back To The Moon For Good – The New Space Race (In Russian)

Published on Mar 6, 2015




> Watch our cool movie about going back to the Moon. In case you haven’t heard, the Moon is trending again… and in a big way. Narrated by Tim Allen (voice of Buzz Lightyear), this is a complete behind-the-scenes feature on the $30 million Google Lunar XPRIZE, the largest incentivized prize in history. Adapted from the award-winning digital planetarium show, the 24-minute movie chronicles 18 teams from around the world looking to make history by landing a privately funded robotic spacecraft on the Moon. This global competition is designed to spark imagination and inspire a renewed commitment to space exploration, not by governments or countries – but by the citizens of the world.

----------


## Airicist

2015 Hardware Reel | Google Lunar XPRIZE

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> It takes some seriously cool technology to get to the Moon. Watch the robots, rockets, and other moon-rover-racing technology developed this year by the Google Lunar XPRIZE teams, in this fun, high-energy highlight reel!

----------


## Airicist

Moon Shot, official trailer, Google Lunar XPRIZE

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Academy Award-nominated director Orlando von Einsiedel, Executive Producer J.J. Abrams, Bad Robot and Epic Digital have joined forces with Google and XPRIZE to create a documentary web series about the people competing for the Google Lunar XPRIZE. The Google Lunar XPRIZE is the largest prize competition of all time with a reward of $30 million and aims to incentivize entrepreneurs to create a new era of affordable access to the Moon and beyond, while inspiring the next generation of scientists, engineers, and explorers.
> 
> This character-driven, emotional, awe-inspiring series of 9 short films will follow a selection of the teams currently racing to complete their missions. It will explore the lives of their charismatic, quirky members, the sacrifices they have made to get to where they are today, and crucially, what drives them on this incredible journey.

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "The Moon Shot Series | Google Lunar XPRIZE"

----------


## Airicist

Japan: Hakuto robot rover undergoes testing ahead of moon mission

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> Hakuto's PFM3 pre-flight model underwent testing in Tottori Sand Dunes, Tottori Prefecture, Tuesday. 
> 
> Hakuto's privately developed rover is scheduled to be launched from Earth by SpaceX's Falcon 9 rocket and then deployed onto a lunar orbit. Once landed on the moon's surface, the rover is set to travel more than 500 metres (1,640 feet) on autopilot while bypassing craters and rocks. The rover is also to capture so-called mooncasts, high-resolution, 360-degree images of the lunar surface, which the researchers say the rover will then send back to Earth. The device will compete with other rovers in Google Lunar XPrize competition.

----------

